# Oculus Rift: "So viele Morddrohungen hatten wir nicht erwartet"



## MarcHatke (31. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: "So viele Morddrohungen hatten wir nicht erwartet"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: "So viele Morddrohungen hatten wir nicht erwartet"


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. März 2014)

Wirklich? Über Facebook beschweren sie sich über Facebook? O_o
Trottel...


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2014)

bei solchen Aktion würde ich mir das ja wünschen, wenn man so Deppen das Internet wegnehmen könnte oder vielleicht gleich das Recht auf freie "Meinungsäußerung" entziehen und erst nach einer MPU wieder erteilt wird, wobei bei denen die sich über FB darüber beschweren das schwarz damit aussieht

Man kann auch ohne dämlich zu werden dagegen sein


----------



## Phone (31. März 2014)

Ist dir nicht aufgefallen dass sich alle über FB aufregen trotzdem nutzt es jeder?!
Kein Wunder wenn man teils bekannte oder Freunde nur noch über diese Plattform erreicht.


----------



## BiJay (31. März 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wirklich? Über Facebook beschweren sie sich über Facebook? O_o
> Trottel...


 Die hassen Facebook so sehr, dass sie es täglich nutzen, um dort ihren Frust abzubauen...


----------



## 4C4B (31. März 2014)

@Enisra na gott sei dank hast du nichts zu melden ! du willst wohl lieber einen starken FÜHRER der entscheidet wie sich jeder zu verhalten hat und was man sagen darf, komm klar mit der welt und überleg dir nochmal was du gerade geschrieben hast !!!


----------



## Kaeksch (31. März 2014)

Deine Antwort passt ja mal rein gar nich. Damit stellt du dich in die linksradikale Paranoiaecke.Daher solltest du mal überlegen was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## BxBender (31. März 2014)

Einfach nicht kaufen. Fertig. Da braucht es keine Anti-Facebook-Kampagnen bei Facebook. Ich wünsche dem ganzen Verein jedenfalls einen schönen Bankrott. Würde mich tierisch freuen. So viel Schadenfreude muss sein.


----------



## Vordack (31. März 2014)

BxBender schrieb:


> Einfach nicht kaufen. Fertig. Da braucht es keine Anti-Facebook-Kampagnen bei Facebook. Ich wünsche dem ganzen Verein jedenfalls einen schönen Bankrott. Würde mich tierisch freuen. So viel Schadenfreude muss sein.


 
Zum Glück wird sowas jetzt nicht mehr passieren können. So arm ist FB nicht 

Desweiteren bist Du einfach ein armseeliger Penner wenn Du Leuten die viel Arbeit in etwas gescteckt haben einfach einen Bankrott wünschst weil sie nicht genau Deinen Erwartungen entsprechen.

Da ist Enisras Antwort 1000 mal besser 

Und nein, ich habe Dich nicht beleidigt, ich habe Dich aufgrund von Deinen Äußerungen bewertet.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. März 2014)

4C4B schrieb:


> @Enisra na gott sei dank hast du nichts zu melden ! du willst wohl lieber einen starken FÜHRER der entscheidet wie sich jeder zu verhalten hat und was man sagen darf, komm klar mit der welt und überleg dir nochmal was du gerade geschrieben hast !!!



Ich vergesse jedes mal wie es heißt...
 Es gibt einen Begriff dafür, dass früher oder später immer irgendjemand mit Hitler kommen wird, in einem Streitgespräch im Internet.


----------



## omega79 (31. März 2014)

also bei der summe kann man schon schwach werden ...
absolut verständlich ... kaufen werd ich das teil jetzt aber nicht mehr


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

omega79 schrieb:


> also bei der summe kann man schon schwach werden ...
> absolut verständlich ... kaufen werd ich das teil jetzt aber nicht mehr



Acuh wenn es das können wird, was Du Dir vorgestellt hast und das zu einem guten Preis? Warum nicht? Nur weil du Facebook/zuckerberg nicht magst und ihm keinen Umsatz gönnst, oder wie? ^^


----------



## Vordack (31. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Acuh wenn es das können wird, was Du Dir vorgestellt hast und das zu einem guten Preis? Warum nicht? Nur weil du Facebook/zuckerberg nicht magst und ihm keinen Umsatz gönnst, oder wie? ^^


 
Ich bin mir sicher daß Omega es sich genauso kaufen wird wenn es sieht wie toll es sit wenn es rauskommt.


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei solchen Aktion würde ich mir das ja wünschen, wenn man so Deppen das Internet wegnehmen könnte oder vielleicht gleich das Recht auf freie "Meinungsäußerung" entziehen und erst nach einer MPU wieder erteilt wird, wobei bei denen die sich über FB darüber beschweren das schwarz damit aussieht
> 
> Man kann auch ohne dämlich zu werden dagegen sein


 
eine morddrohung fällt nicht unter die freie meinungsäußerung. 
ok vielleicht in den usa.


----------



## Chemenu (31. März 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich vergesse jedes mal wie es heißt...
> Es gibt einen Begriff dafür, dass früher oder später immer irgendjemand mit Hitler kommen wird, in einem Streitgespräch im Internet.


 Meinst Du die Nazikeule?


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Nazikeule?


 
Godwin’s law – Wikipedia


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. März 2014)

Mit Anrufen, Drohungen etc. hätte man aber eigentlich rechnen können. Dass die Meldung einen "Shitstorm" auslöst war ja abzusehen und in der heutigen Zeit bringt so etwas eben Mordrohungen etc. mit sich, weil jeder Idiot Zugang zum Internet hat. Traurig, aber ist leider so.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Godwin’s law – Wikipedia



Genau das


----------



## PcJuenger (31. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei solchen Aktion würde ich mir das ja wünschen, wenn man so Deppen das Internet wegnehmen könnte oder vielleicht gleich das Recht auf freie "Meinungsäußerung" entziehen und erst nach einer MPU wieder erteilt wird, wobei bei denen die sich über FB darüber beschweren das schwarz damit aussieht
> 
> Man kann auch ohne dämlich zu werden dagegen sein


 

Warum das? Es geht doch vieeeeeel einfacher: Vom 2 Mia Deal dürfte doch genug abgefallen sein, um jeden, der sowas bringt, in Grund und Boden zu klagen. Geht doch vorallem in Amiland besonders gut, zumal die Beweise ja auf Facebook eigenen Servern liegen und somit ja relativ gut gesichert sind. 
Verstehe nicht, warum das bei solchen "Shitstorms" nicht häufiger vorkommt. In meinen Augen der einzige Weg, die Leute dazu zu bringen, mal nachzudenken, bevor sie wegen einem SPIELZEUG das Leben anderer bedrohen.


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2014)

Ist es nicht eigentlich, wenn man eine reale Morddrohung erhält und den "Droher" daraufhin umbringt, eine Art der Notwehr?  

Also ich wäre vorsichtig mit Morddrohungen allgemein. Wen man es nicht ernst meint, kann man sich damit ins eigene Bein schießen.


----------



## Chemenu (31. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eigentlich, wenn man eine reale Morddrohung erhält und den "Droher" daraufhin umbringt, eine Art der Notwehr?
> 
> Also ich wäre vorsichtig mit Morddrohungen allgemein. Wen man es nicht ernst meint, kann man sich damit ins eigene Bein schießen.


 Präventive Notwehr? Ich glaube nicht. 
Dann müsste man unliebsame Personen ja nur so lange provozieren bis sie einem eine Morddrohung an den Kopf werfen und schon könnte man ihnen straffrei Betonschuhe verpassen.


----------



## Lukecheater (31. März 2014)

4C4B schrieb:


> @Enisra na gott sei dank hast du nichts zu melden ! du willst wohl lieber einen starken FÜHRER der entscheidet wie sich jeder zu verhalten hat und was man sagen darf, komm klar mit der welt und überleg dir nochmal was du gerade geschrieben hast !!!


 
Nein, denk du mal drüber nach. Eine Morddrohung ist keine Meinung sondern ein Verbrechen, genauso wie Faschismus, Rassismus etc.pp.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2014)

4C4B schrieb:


> @Enisra na gott sei dank hast du nichts zu melden ! du willst wohl lieber einen starken FÜHRER der entscheidet wie sich jeder zu verhalten hat und was man sagen darf, komm klar mit der welt und überleg dir nochmal was du gerade geschrieben hast !!!


 Ist jetzt das Aussprechen von Morddrohungen wegen einer firmenstrategischen Entscheidung irgendwie schützenswert?
Bzw: In DE ist eine Morddrohung selbst schon eine Straftat (siehe STGB §241)

Und dann versetze dich mal in jemanden hinein, der eine (bzw: mehrere) Morddrohung(en) bekommt: Schlimmstenfalls bekommt derjenige dadurch eine psychische Störung und traut sich nicht mehr aus dem Haus. 

Aber das ist alles egal, es geht ja um die Meinungsfreiheit ...?


----------



## Vordack (31. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Präventive Notwehr? Ich glaube nicht.
> Dann müsste man unliebsame Personen ja nur so lange provozieren bis sie einem eine Morddrohung an den Kopf werfen und schon könnte man ihnen straffrei Betonschuhe verpassen.


 
Ist es nicht so "ähnlich"? Wenn man jemanden nicht leiden kann so langr provozieren bis er zuschlägt, dann ist es "nur" Selbstverteidigung 

Ja, ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, müsste aber doch gehen oder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. März 2014)

Man kann ja immer seine Meinung sagen und auch grundsätzlich etwas doof finden. Nur sollte man da sachlich bleiben und gute Argumente nennen, warum einem das nicht gefällt. Morddrohungen und so etwas geht wirklich überhaupt nicht. Wir sind doch nicht mehr im Mittelalter, in einer Zeit in der man sich die Rübe abgehauen hat, nur weil man anderer Meinung war.
Manche Leute steigern sich da leider immer etwas zu sehr rein. Das gibt es beim Fussball ja auch manchmal, wenn sie dem Spieler wünschen, dass er sich die Beine bricht, nur weil er zu einem Konkurrenten gewechselt ist. 
Solche Leute sollten sich dann echt mal untersuchen lassen.


----------



## Kerusame (31. März 2014)

also die morddrohungen etc. können sich die leute echt sparen. sinn = 0.
ich bin auch nicht darüber erfreut, dass oculus von fb aufgeschnupft wurde und allein schon weil ich den herrn zuckerberg nicht sympathisch finde werde ich mir das produkt nicht kaufen - soll ja alternativen geben. gute gründe warum man gegen diese übernahme ist gibt es zu hauf: befürchtete fb-pflicht für spieler oder entwickler, verschenktes gaming-potenzial dank fb-pflicht, privatsphärebedenken etc. sind nur einige.

ich würde es auch begrüßen, obwohl ich selbst nicht dazu gehöre, wenn backer ihr geld wiederbekommen würden. immerhin war zum zeitpunkt der spende fb nichtmal in den entferntesten gedanken der backer oder der entwickler (lt. eigenaussage) und den unmut kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen. rechtlich hat man da natürlich keine meter, aber moralisch wäre es durchaus angebracht.

btw: dass sich leute auf fb über fb aufregen hat mir den tag gerettet. einfach nur lustig.

und nur um blöde kommentare vorweg zu nehmen: ich bin vermutlich terrorist, immerhin hab ich soziale netzwerke von der ersten stunde an gemieden. besitze kein fb, twitter, vz oder wa. ich versteh garnicht warum die leute darauf so anspringen, vermutlich sind echte beziehungen für fast 1mrd. menschen(/fb-nutzer) ein fremdwort?
wie ich mit leuten in kontakt bleibe? ich rufe an.


----------



## Worrel (31. März 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ...wie ich mit leuten in kontakt bleibe? ich rufe an.


 Das ist ja sooo 20. Jahrhundert ...


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so "ähnlich"? Wenn man jemanden nicht leiden kann so langr provozieren bis er zuschlägt, dann ist es "nur" Selbstverteidigung
> 
> Ja, ich kenne mich da nicht so gut aus, müsste aber doch gehen oder?



Nope. 

Die Rechtssprechung kennt da durchaus den Fall der "provozierten Notwehrlage", also eines absichtlichen Herbeiführens einer Notwehrsituation.


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nope.
> 
> Die Rechtssprechung kennt da durchaus den Fall der "provozierten Notwehrlage", also eines absichtlichen Herbeiführens einer Notwehrsituation.


Aber für diesen Fall:
 Also hat Oculus Rift durch die FB-Übernahme die Mordrohungen provoziert?! 
Also wenn das vor Gericht als für eine Morddrohung ausreichende Provokation ausreichen würde, dann würden wir alle sehr bedroht sein in diesem Lande.^^


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber für diesen Fall:
> Also hat Oculus Rift durch die FB-Übernahme die Mordrohungen provoziert?!
> Also wenn das vor Gericht als für eine Morddrohung ausreichende Provokation ausreichen würde, dann würden wir alle sehr bedroht sein in diesem Lande.^^



Lustiges Konstrukt, aber kein Gericht der Welt würde sowas nur ansatzweise in Betracht ziehen, da der Kauf durch Facebook ein rechtlich wohl völlig einwandfreier Vorgang war.


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Lustiges Konstrukt, aber kein Gericht der Welt würde sowas nur ansatzweise in Betracht ziehen, da der Kauf durch Facebook ein rechtlich wohl völlig einwandfreier Vorgang war.


Eben, also wären doch die Morddrohungen (rechtlich) unprovoziert. Ergo trifft der Fall einer "provozierten Notwehrlage" nicht zu. Das hieße ja, OR könnte von einer realen Bedrohung ausgehen, sich in echter Notlage wähnen und Agent 47 losschicken.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. März 2014)

Morddrohungen gehen 100%ig zu weit.

Es bringt jetzt sowieso nix mehr dagegen zu sein, weil alles schon beschlossen wurde.
Jetzt gehts nur noch darum ob man es akzeptiert oder nicht.

Entweder man kauft es, oder man kauft es eben nicht - so einfach ist das.

Der Frust ist verständlich, aber man sollte dennoch nicht so weit unter die Gürtellinie gehen und Morddrohungen aussprechen 
Absolut unter der Gürtellinie. 

Wer das neue VR Zeitalter erleben möchte, muss wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen... aber eben paar Jahre warten
bis die Konkurrenz auf den Markt kommt.

Ich weiß schonmal dass ich mir Oculus Rift ungern entgehen lassen möchte... so sehr ich diesen Deal nicht ausstehen kann 
Dafür warte ich einfach schon zu lange auf Virtual Reality (vor allem auf Oculus Rift).


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nope.
> 
> Die Rechtssprechung kennt da durchaus den Fall der "provozierten Notwehrlage", also eines absichtlichen Herbeiführens einer Notwehrsituation.


 ich glaube du verstehst die provozierte Notwehr falsch: damit ist an sich gemeint, dass du einen SO provozierst, dass der ausrastet und du ihn dann töten bzw. schwer verletzten kannst mit der "Ausrede", es sei ja Notwehr gewesen.

D.h. wenn eine provozierte Notwehrlage vorliegt, dann könnten die Macher von Oculu Rift sich - wenn jemand sie dann wirklich in Mordabsicht angreift - NICHT mit "Notwehr" rausreden, wenn sie den Angreifer über den Haufen ballern, weil sie ja durch den Verkauf von OculusRift den Angriff selber provoziert haben  

mit "provozierter Notwehrlage" ist aber AFAIK nicht gemeint, dass man das Recht auf eine Notwehr hat, nur weil ein anderer ganz extrem provoziert oder droht. D.h. auch Du darfst nicht auf Notwehr berufen einen Einbrecher einfach wegballern, nur weil der von Dir aufgescheucht in Deinem Garten steht und bei der Flucht ruft "isch komme wieder, und zwar MIT meinen Brüdaahn!!! "


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich glaube du verstehst die provozierte Notwehr falsch: damit ist an sich gemeint, dass du einen SO provozierst, dass der ausrastet und du ihn dann töten bzw. schwer verletzten kannst mit der "Ausrede", es sei ja Notwehr gewesen.



Genau das meinte ich doch?!

Und bei Oculus ist der Fall ja wohl völlig anders gelagert: 

Man braucht doch wirklich nicht darüber zu debattieren, ob ein legaler Verkauf (!) eine Provokation darstellt, nur weil einige "Spinner" das so sehen. Davon abgesehen zählen "Präventivschläge" nicht als "Notwehr", eine entsprechende Reaktion auf eine bloße Morddrohung hin wäre völlig überzogen.



> D.h. auch Du darfst nicht auf Notwehr berufen einen Einbrecher einfach wegballern, nur weil der von Dir aufgescheucht in Deinem Garten steht und bei der Flucht ruft "isch komme wieder, und zwar MIT meinen Brüdaahn!!! "



Wer so blöd ist, bei mir einzubrechen, der *wird* erschossen. Die Notwehrlage lässt sich dann schon richtig konstruieren.


----------



## Chemenu (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wer so blöd ist, bei mir einzubrechen, der *wird* erschossen. Die Notwehrlage lässt sich dann schon richtig konstruieren.


 Ich würde trotzdem auf die Brüdaahs warten, x Fliegen, eine Klappe und so.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich doch?!


 dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden  



> Man braucht doch wirklich nicht darüber zu debattieren, ob ein legaler Verkauf (!) eine Provokation darstellt, nur weil einige "Spinner" das so sehen. Davon abgesehen zählen "Präventivschläge" nicht als "Notwehr", eine entsprechende Reaktion auf eine bloße Morddrohung hin wäre völlig überzogen.


 das steht außer Frage, wobei ich grad Internet"drohungen" niemals ernst nehmen würde. Das ist natürlich völlig daneben, so was zu machen, aber 99,999 - wenn nicht sogar 100% würden natürlich nicht wirklich den Machern von OR ernsthaft was antun. Aber die Leute glauben halt, im Internet sei eh alles nicht ganz real und man müsse immer eins draufsetzen - wenn man "ich bin sauer" meint, postet man "ich raste aus", und wenn man innerlich ausrastet postet man "ich bring euch um!"    Leider wurde verpasst, da mal strenger durchzugreifen. Einige mehr Fälle, bei denen wegen Internet-Beleidigungen/Drohungen jemand eine Strafe bekommt, wären da mal angebracht. Auch was Mobbing angeht, mit dem die ORMacher sicher locker umgehen können, aber viele "Außenseiter" im Privatleben nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. März 2014)

Wer einen Pakt mit dem Teufel schließt, braucht sich über die anschließende Beliebtheit nicht zu wundern. Und naja, Morddrohungen sind im Internet nun wirklich nichts besonderes...


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wer einen Pakt mit dem Teufel schließt, braucht sich über die anschließende Beliebtheit nicht zu wundern. Und naja, Morddrohungen sind im Internet nun wirklich nichts besonderes...


 
ich möchte eigentlich in keiner welt leben, in der morddrohungen, egal ob ernst gemeint oder nicht, einfach als völlig 'normal' hingenommen werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich möchte eigentlich in keiner welt leben, in der morddrohungen, egal ob ernst gemeint oder nicht, einfach als völlig 'normal' hingenommen werden.


 
Kommt doch ein wenig darauf an, wer diese "Morddrohungen" vom Stapel lässt. Wenn ein "Rage-Kiddie" einen fürchterlichen Wutanfall wegen was auch immer bekommt, dann kann man das schon als pubertärer "Quatsch" abtun und getrost ignorieren. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei den meisten dieser "Morddrohungen" um genau solche handelt.

Wenn mir dagegen das Sinaloa-Kartell eine solche Drohung zukommen lässt, sollte man das vielleicht nicht unbedingt auf die leichte Schulter nehmen...


----------



## UthaSnake (31. März 2014)

Das man wütend ist 
und als Funder
sein Geld evtl. zurückerstattet haben will kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen!
Aber Morddrohungen, egal von wem, ob Profi Killer oder "Rage-Kiddie" gehören bestraft!


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kommt doch ein wenig darauf an, wer diese "Morddrohungen" vom Stapel lässt.


 
auch als dummes kind, was ich definitiv mal war (und hin und wieder immer noch bin), wär mir niemals auch nur rausgerutscht, dass ich jemandem den tod wünsche.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei den meisten dieser "Morddrohungen" um genau solche handelt.


 klar, meine ich ja eben auch - aber was, wenn eben doch von 1000 Drohungen auch nur eine einzige ernst gemeint ist? Das darf man einfach nicht durchgehen lassen, dass so was als "normal" gilt. So was "sagt" oder "schreibt" man einfach nicht - Punkt!

Dass man es als "normal" empfindet, wenn man im Netz sich "asozialer" verhält als im realen Leben oder "härter" formuliert als von Angesicht zu Angesicht, das ist ja noch okay - das findet ja auch außerhalb des Internets statt, zB im Straßenverkehr, man was vor sich hinbrüllt, was man nie sagen würde, wenn es z.B. auf dem Marktplatz zu Fuß wäre. Oder wenn man in einer Gruppe von Fans beim Fußball unterwegs ist und "asoziale" Gesänge von sich gibt, die natürlich auch nie so ernst gemeint sind. Aber auch da gibt es eben doch von 10.000 Fans die 20-30, die wirklich einen der anderen Fans zusammentreten würden, wenn sie auf ihn treffen und es einer ist, der sich auf Provkationen einlässt...  und im Straßenverkehr gibt es auch den einen von 1000, der den Radfahrer abdrängt, aussteigt und ihm eins auf die Fresse haut, nur weil der Radfahrer sich beschwert hat, als der PKW rechts vor links nicht beachtete... oder den einen von 1000 Radfahrern, der dem PKW-Fahrer verfolgt und dann durch die Seitenscheibe eins auf die Nuss gegeben hätte...


----------



## Spassbremse (31. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch als dummes kind, was ich definitiv mal war (und hin und wieder immer noch bin), wär mir niemals auch nur rausgerutscht, dass ich jemandem den tod wünsche.



Glückwunsch, dann warst Du nie ein (sau)dummes Kind und hast auch eine entsprechend ordentliche Erziehung genossen. 

Eine Freundin von mir dagegen, Kindertherapeutin, erzählt uns dagegen immer wieder schöne Gruselgeschichten vom heutigen Nachwuchs (schon klar, sind Extremfälle): Morddrohungen sind an der Tagesordnung, gepaart mit einer Fäkalsprache, die einem alten Seebären die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würde.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dann warst Du nie ein (sau)dummes Kind und hast auch eine entsprechend ordentliche Erziehung genossen.
> 
> Eine Freundin von mir dagegen, Kindertherapeutin, erzählt uns dagegen immer wieder schöne Gruselgeschichten vom heutigen Nachwuchs (schon klar, sind Extremfälle): Morddrohungen sind an der Tagesordnung, gepaart mit einer Fäkalsprache, die einem alten Seebären die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würde.


 da wissen die Eltern aber auch, dass es Quatsch ist und die Kids mit "ich bring dich um!" nichts anderes meinen als ein Durschnitsskind mit einem lauten "NEIN!!!!" oder vlt maximal "Leck mich!".   Aber wenn im Netz Leute was posten weiß man nicht, ob das nun ein verzogenes Kiddie ist, dessen Eltern ihm trotzdem den vollen Zugang zum Netz erlauben, oder ob es ein irrer Hausbesitzer ist, der den Verkauf an Facebook einem Eindringen in seinen Garten gleichsetzt und gemäß der US-Gesetze sein "Recht" umsetzen will


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. März 2014)

Morddrohungen gehen zu weit aber Mitleid habe ich mit denen dennoch nicht 

die ganzen Mensch die das Projekt durch ihr Geld erst möglich gemacht haben durch den Verkauf an Facebook so zu verarschen gehört sich nicht und eigentlich sind es auch nur Aktionäre die nun eine Dividende verdienen oder wenn sie es wollen ihr Geld zurück denn das Geld hat das Projekt ja nun nicht mehr nötig


----------



## Schalkmund (31. März 2014)

Morddrohungen via Internet .... nimmt die überhaupt noch wer ernst?


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Morddrohungen via Internet .... nimmt die überhaupt noch wer ernst?


Hehe. 

Klar sind davon sicher 99,9% nur dahergelabert. 
Aber dann erwisch mal die 0,1% ... dann ist die Kacke am Dampfen.

Also lieber alle ernst nehmen. Denn wenn man sich damit irrt, irrt man nie wieder.


----------



## Corlagon (31. März 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Morddrohungen via Internet .... nimmt die überhaupt noch wer ernst?



meinst du sie nehmen die ernst? für mich hört sich: "we did not expect to be getting SO MANY death threats" eher so an, als hätten sie vor bekanntgabe der "partnerschaft" ein internes tippspiel gestartet, bei dem sich alle gehörig verschätz haben.

denn über todesdrohungen nach solch einem moralisch fragwürdigen deal wundert man sich nur, wenn man dumm ist.


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> meinst du sie nehmen die ernst? für mich hört sich: "we did not expect to be getting SO MANY death threats" eher so an, als hätten sie vor bekanntgabe der "partnerschaft" ein internes tippspiel gestartet, bei dem sich alle gehörig verschätz haben.
> 
> denn über todesdrohungen nach solch einem moralisch fragwürdigen deal wundert man sich nur, wenn man dumm ist.


Naja, immerhin wurden ja scheinbar auch Mitarbeiter persönlich bedroht. Und ich finde, das ist durchaus etwas, worüber man mal nachdenken sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> denn über todesdrohungen nach solch einem moralisch fragwürdigen deal wundert man sich nur, wenn man dumm ist.


 Warum ist der Deal denn bitte moralisch fragwürdig? ^^  ist Facebook eine Menschen unterdrückende und ausbeutende Terrordiktatur, oder wie? ^^


----------



## Lukecheater (31. März 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> gute gründe warum man gegen diese übernahme ist gibt es zu hauf: befürchtete fb-pflicht für spieler oder entwickler, verschenktes gaming-potenzial dank fb-pflicht, privatsphärebedenken etc. sind nur einige.


 
Warum sind das gute Gründe? Bisher ist nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts darüber bekannt, wie das Projekt Occulus Rift weitergeht. Wartet doch erstmal ab und gebt dem Produkt eine Chance, warum regt man sich schon im Vorfeld künstlich über sowas auf?... WENN so etwas eintrifft kann man sich ja immer noch aufregen.

Meine Meinung zu der ganzen Geschichte ist deswegen bisher:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0LyAey51CmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Kerusame schrieb:


> und nur um blöde kommentare vorweg zu nehmen: ich bin vermutlich  terrorist, immerhin hab ich soziale netzwerke von der ersten stunde an  gemieden. besitze kein fb, twitter, vz oder wa. ich versteh garnicht  warum die leute darauf so anspringen, vermutlich sind echte beziehungen  für fast 1mrd. menschen(/fb-nutzer) ein fremdwort?



sry, wegen der deutlichen Wortwahl, aber wo kommt denn der Schwachsinn immer wieder her? Weil ich FB nutze habe ich also keine echten Beziehungen? Interessant... dann waren die Leute auf der LAN-Party letzte Woche und das gesellige Biertrinken in der WG am Wochenende wohl alles Hologramme in meiner imaginären Social Media Welt


----------



## Schalkmund (31. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hehe.
> 
> Klar sind davon sicher 99,9% nur dahergelabert.
> Aber dann erwisch mal die 0,1% ... dann ist die Kacke am Dampfen.
> ...


 
Also, wenn ich ernsthaft jemanden umbringen wollte, dann würde ich es demjenigen nicht vorher sagen.


----------



## Mothman (31. März 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich ernsthaft jemanden umbringen wollte, dann würde ich es demjenigen nicht vorher sagen.


Kann ja sein, dass sich derjenige da Stück für Stück reinsteigert und das Ganze dann wirklich in einem Mord gipfelt. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass sowas passiert.


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Nein, denk du mal drüber nach. Eine Morddrohung ist keine Meinung sondern ein Verbrechen, genauso wie Faschismus, Rassismus etc.pp.


 
vorallem, da waren auch Gänsefüßchen und die sind ja nicht zum Spaß da 
Aber hauptsache irgendwer hat mal wieder einen Godwin bringen können ...

Wobei es zeigt wieder dass das der BEGRIFF,_ nicht das Konzept_, der *BEGRIFF!* Freie Meinungsäußerung im Internet irgendwie nur noch so als Entschuldigung genutzt wird sich die scheinbare Freiheit zu nehmen, alles sagen zu dürften
Und ganz ehrlich, anstatt die Depperten da mit Geld zu strafen die meinen das wär ganz lustigkreativ mit Mord zu drohen oder generell dämlich zu werden und zu flamen, und grade die Flames werden als freie *"*Meinungsäußerung*"* (man beachte die Gänsefüßchen, schlagts bei Wikipedia nach wenn ihr nicht wisst was die bedeuten) _gerechtfertigt_, wär es halt echt besser wenn die ne Zeit nicht ins Internet dürfen, wie beim Auto, wer sich wie die Axt im Walde benimmt, der darf erster mal nicht fahren und vielleicht erst mal zur MPU


----------



## Corlagon (31. März 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...



ich würd' das nicht so eng sehen. aus beruflichen gründen habe ich so ziemlich alle drohungen von a-z erhalten. bislang hat noch niemand seinen worten taten folgen lassen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...



genau  

nein, spaß beiseite, ich meine eher aus oculus sicht. gewissermaßen mit dem geld anderer leute schön kasse machen.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> ...



so sieht das nämlich aus.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Corlagon schrieb:


> nein, spaß beiseite, ich meine eher aus oculus sicht. gewissermaßen mit dem geld anderer leute schön kasse machen.


 Wieso denn "schön Kasse machen" ? Wieso sollen die denn nicht eine Großinvestition annehmen? Was ist denn bisher der Nachteil für die Leute, die da per Kickstarter Geld mit reingegeben haben, bzw. was wurde denen denn versprochen, und was davon wird nun NICHT eingehalten? 

Kickstarter heißt ja nicht, dass das Projekt dann NUR auf diese Weise finanziert werden darf, sondern man gibt Geld für ein Projekt, das man gut findet. Mit dem vollen Risiko, dass es scheisse wird oder scheitert oder doch an eine größere Firma geht. Wer da Geld reinsteckt OHNE sich dafür im Erfolgsfalle des Projektes einen Gegenwert zu sichern, ist selber schuld und darf sich am Ende nicht beschweren. Und wer da nur Geld reingesteckt hat, weil er endlich eine gute 3D-Brille auf dem Markt haben will, der kann das ja immer noch bekommen - wo ist da das Problem?  

Zudem glaub ich nicht, dass die meisten der "Flamer" auch wirklich Geldgeber sind, sondern nur irre Facebook-Hatende Gamer, die sogar ihren PC verbrennen würden, wenn rauskäm, dass Facebook Intel und AMD aufgekauft hätte... 


Ich würde da nur ein echtes "moralisches" Problem sehen, wenn schon vorher klar war, dass man erst mal Geld sammelt nur DAMIT man dann die Technik noch teurer weiterverkauft, die OR-Macher vlt. sogar in Wahrheit eh Facebook-Angestellte waren und es an sich nur ein "getarntes" Finanzierungsprojekt war  Aber DASS die Technik irgendwann an eine größere Firma gehen könnte, müsste an sich jedem klar gewesen sein, denn eine kleine Firma kann quasi unmöglich alleine eine weltweite Herstellung, vertrieb und Support in die eigene Hand nehmen


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sondern nur irre Facebook-Hatende Gamer


 
auch, wenn wir das mindestens schon 5 mal hatten:
das glaube ich nicht unbedingt. 

zunächst mal wird die übernahme ganz allgemein von vielen kritisiert.
erst in zweiter linie geht es dann darum, dass es sich beim käufer (ausgerechnet) noch um facebook handelt. 



> Wieso sollen die denn nicht eine Großinvestition annehmen?



eine übernahme ist keine investition oder kapitalspritze.


----------



## Corlagon (31. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...



dem widerspreche ICH nicht. abgesehen von der moral. die ist relativ und muss von jedem selbst bewertet werden.


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch, wenn wir das mindestens schon 5 mal hatten:
> das glaube ich nicht unbedingt.
> 
> zunächst mal wird die übernahme ganz allgemein von vielen kritisiert.
> erst in zweiter linie geht es dann darum, dass es sich beim käufer (ausgerechnet) noch um facebook handelt.


 ich bezog mich dabei nur auf die richtigen KRASSEN Fälle wie zB auch sogar Mord-Droungen - sonst hätte ich "Kritiker" und nicht "Flamer" geschrieben  DAS sind IMHO sehr wohl zum größten Teil durchgeknallte Gaming-Fans, die vor allem die Sache mit Facebook nicht akzeptieren wollen.

und dass eine Übernahme stattfinden kann bei so einem Projekt, ist wie gesagt auch etwas, was man als Mitfinanzierer als mögliches Szenario einkalkulieren muss, genau wie ein komplettes Scheitern. Und da frag ich mich dann, was daran überhaupt schlimm sein soll, wenn ein Projekt übernommen wird und am Ende immer noch das dabei rauskommt, was die Mitfinanzierer von Anfang an wollten? Solange es nicht ne Fake-Aktion ist, also man sammelt zB 3 Monate Geld, und sobald es zusammengekommen ist, stellt sich raus, dass von Anfang an eine an sich potente Firma stand, kann man dagegen IMHO nichts einwenden.


@Corlagon: was genau ist denn da moralisch nicht okay? Sollen die jetzt absichtlich mit dem Geld weitermachen, was die bisher haben, ggf. viele Monate länger benötigen usw., vlt. am Ende sogar insolvent gehen, nur weil Du oder andere meinen, dass man kein Geld von größeren Firmen nehmen soll, oder was meinst Du? ^^ Und geht es Dir speziell um Facebook oder wäre auch jede andere größere Firma moralisch inakzeptabel? Bis zu welcher Grenze einer Finanzierung wäre es denn okay?


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich bezog mich dabei nur auf die richtigen KRASSEN Fälle wie zB auch sogar Mord-Droungen - sonst hätte ich "Kritiker" und nicht "Flamer" geschrieben  DAS sind IMHO sehr wohl zum größten Teil durchgeknallte Gaming-Fans, die vor allem die Sache mit Facebook nicht akzeptieren wollen.


 
jo, da hast du wohl recht. auf die ganz extremen vollidioten dürfte das wohl zutreffen. 

auf den rest geh ich nimmer ein.
das thema ist durch - vorerst. 
bis zur einstellung des oculus-programms...


----------



## lootnils (31. März 2014)

Klar ist es nun nicht das schönste für die User das Facebook da mit rumpfuscht... aber man darf nicht vergessen das Facebook durch Ihr Kapital natürlich alles aus dem System rausholen kann, wenn sie denn wollen...


----------



## LOX-TT (31. März 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> und in der heutigen Zeit bringt so etwas eben Mordrohungen etc. mit sich, weil jeder Idiot Zugang zum Internet hat. Traurig, aber ist leider so.


 Hoffentlich erstattet Facebook bzw. VR Anzeige wegen Nötigung und Bedrohung, dann müssen die Idioten nämlich finanziell bluten für ihre bescheuerte Aktion. Heftige Geldstrafe, nur so lernen sie drauß (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## GSGALAXY (31. März 2014)

Mir gefällt es zwar auch nicht gerade, daß Facebook hier jetzt die Finger im Spiel hat (nein ... ich habe definitiv keinen Facebook-Account und solange ich nicht dafür ins Gefängnis muss, daß ich keinen habe, werde ich solchen auch nie anlegen ...),
aber Morddrohungen ?? Anrufe bei den Familien der Entwickler ??

Also geht's noch ? Wird die Menschheit immer hohler, anstatt intelligenter, wenn man solch Aufhebens wegen einem Stück Technik macht ...

Diese Leute sollten sich lieber mal Gedanken machen, was sie in den nächsten Jahren zum Leben zur Verfügung haben und wie sich die Weltbevölkerung und Umwelt entwickelt.


----------



## Bevier (1. April 2014)

Morddrohungen an sich sind doch eher lächerlich, andererseits kann man sich in einem Land, in dem wirklich jeder Irre beim Kauf einer Portion Pommes eine Schußwaffe als Werbegeschenk bekommt nie sicher sein, ob nicht doch jemand ernst macht...

Sinnvoller wäre das Dingen einfach links liegen lassen und gucken was Steam bringt, die werkeln schließlich auch an so etwas. Und das wird bestimmt nicht schlechter, als ein auf Social-Networking angepasstes Occulus Rift...


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (1. April 2014)

Tja das war auch der ultimative Griff ins Klo, lustig dass sie jetzt so erstaunt sind.

Da gibt es nix schönzureden, das Ding wurde dadurch zur Fehlgeburt/Abtreibung.

Ich werd mir jedenfalls sicher nichts von Facebook kaufen und ich gehörte zu den fantischsten Verehrern.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Ich werd mir jedenfalls sicher nichts von Facebook kaufen und ich gehörte zu den fantischsten Verehrern.


 
Es wird aber auch nicht besser wenn man irgendwelche Phrasen abfeiert und irgendwelche Dinge als Fakten darstellt ohne sich überhaupt die Mühe zu machen die auch nur ein bissel zu verargumentieren, wodurch man sich ganz eindeutig als Facebook-Hater outet!
Und OH WUNDER!
Man kann auch für den Deal sein und keinen FB-Account haben


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2014)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Tja das war auch der ultimative Griff ins Klo, lustig dass sie jetzt so erstaunt sind.
> 
> Da gibt es nix schönzureden, das Ding wurde dadurch zur Fehlgeburt/Abtreibung.
> 
> Ich werd mir jedenfalls sicher nichts von Facebook kaufen und ich gehörte zu den fantischsten Verehrern.


 
Mich würde mal intereressieren welcher Twink das jetzt ist. Sich nur wegen so einem geistig gehaltvollem Kommentar mit so einem tiefgründigen Nick hier anzumelden...

Während du immer noch Deine Haterkappe auf hast werde ich genüßlich Star Citizen mit dem OR zocken. Aber Du wirst es mit Sicherheit vor mir kaufen...


----------



## Spassbremse (1. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal intereressieren welcher Twink das jetzt ist. Sich nur wegen so einem geistig gehaltvollem Kommentar mit so einem tiefgründigen Nick hier anzumelden...



Er ist doch aber seit fast 5 Monaten hier angemeldet...


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Er ist doch aber seit fast 5 Monaten hier angemeldet...


 
Noch schlimmer


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Er ist doch aber seit fast 5 Monaten hier angemeldet...


 
hey, gute Hater planen im Vorraus und melden sich in div. Foren schonmal frühzeitig an, falls das jemals so ein Thema aufkommt, wo man mal so richtig schön vom Leder lassen kann


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hey, gute Hater planen im Vorraus und melden sich in div. Foren schonmal frühzeitig an, falls das jemals so ein Thema aufkommt, wo man mal so richtig schön vom Leder lassen kann


 
Ja, es ist doch schon normal daß man sich bei jedem Forum 4 mal registriert.

1. Der Bergrüssungs und Vorstellungstwink (wird als der normaler User angesehen obwohl er am seltensten postet).
2. Der Flametwink
3. Der Hatertwink
4. Der Fanboytwink

So hat man keine Probleme wenn einer mal gesperrt/gebannt wird


----------



## Lorin1 (1. April 2014)

Hätte doch nur Apple den Laden gekauft... Deren Produkte nutze ich wenigstens 
Jaja ich weiss: Regen vs Traufe ; Pest vs Cholera ...

Ja klar, Morddrohungen.... die kann man doch wegen allem und jedem bekommen. Geh mal jemand in voller BVB-Montur auf Schalke zu den Hardcorefans... da bleibts nicht bei der Drohung. Und das wegen Fußball. Will sagen: Heute musst du nur furzen, und schon will dich jemand umbringen.
Die Menschheit ist einfach generell total bescheuert!


----------



## Svatlas (1. April 2014)

Schade um OR, so schnell verkauft man seine Seele. Fratzenbook wird jetzt alles dran setzen, das in den ganzen vernetzen Social Media Mist zu intrigieren und der ursprüngliche Sinn bleibt erstmal schön auf der Strecke. Bei 1 Mrd Facebook User muss er ja nur 6,8Mio User erreichen um die schlappen 2 Mrd Dollar wieder rein zuholen (Kurs je 300Dollar). Die ganzen FB Jünger werden es sich schneller kaufen, als die Gamer Gemeinde mit richtigen Marketing und Co.

Für mich ist die PC-Spiele Version damit gestorben bzw ganz weit nach hinten gestellt worden. Wer so schnell seinen Traum verkauft, ist mit dem Gedanken schon in dieses Projekt eingestiegen. Die haben die Backer gewaltig getäuscht und übern Tisch gezogen. 

In ein paar Jahren wäre das Ding mehr Wert als dieser Betrag von FB.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (1. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auch als dummes kind, was ich definitiv mal war (und hin und wieder immer noch bin), wär mir niemals auch nur rausgerutscht, dass ich jemandem den tod wünsche.


 Also unter Freunden kommen manchmal schon Sprüche raus die für Aussenstehende ziemlich krass wirken. "Ach fick dich doch!" ist bei so manchem Spiel (sowohl Gesellschafts, als auch Computerspiele) schon fast üblich und "Ich bring dich um!" kommt auch manchmal vor. Von allen Seiten.
In der Öffentlichkeit und gegen Fremde geht das aber gar nicht! Und das Internet ist meiner Ansicht nach mit der Öffentlichkeit gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Sansana (1. April 2014)

Mir ist es im prinzip egal wer die Brille entwickelt, verkauft oder welcher Name draufsteht. Ob ich sie kaufe hängt ganz davon ab ob sie das macht was ich mir vorstelle was sie machen sollte 

Auf jedenfall rege ich mich darüber nicht auf. Entweder wird's was oder nicht. In meinen Leben zumindest gibt es zum Glück sinnvolleres worüber ich mich aufregen kann.


----------



## Peter23 (1. April 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich vergesse jedes mal wie es heißt...
> Es gibt einen Begriff dafür, dass früher oder später immer irgendjemand mit Hitler kommen wird, in einem Streitgespräch im Internet.


 
*Godwin’s law*


----------

